# Temperature probe



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to get a PID added to my classic but that's for the future so for now I was thinking of using an old digital thermometer I have lying around so I can at least monitor what the temps are between shots/steaming etc. Could I just break the metal probe off and somehow stick the wire to the outer boiler wall? Is this a pointless idea? It just all feels a bit random with the gaggia and that I am just guessing when I am at correct temps, mainly after pulling the first shot


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

You could do that - but the success will depend on the accuracy of the probe and its speed of response.

I'd just jump at the PID if I were you - it really is a very easy DIY job.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Cheers, yeah I keep reading it is a simple process which is good news







Was just thinking about temporary doing this now as at the moment I'm having more fun with the aeropress than the classic!


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Also where would be best on the boiler to put the temp probe? Will it actually pick up the temperature changes just being in contact with the outer wall?


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Have just done this, I used the flat side of the boiler and put a cork over the probe between the boiler and the wall. Seems to have done the job nicely for now. Seems accurate enough as the light comes on around 100 degrees (I guess that is the thermostat cut off temperature?), amazing the swing in temps you get no wonder my shots seemed all over the place!

Roughly what temp should I be aiming for when I start a shot from monitoring the boiler temperature?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

With my PID I have the Set Value at 101 degrees C. I flick on the steam switch for 3 seconds and then wait 3 seconds before hitting the brew switch. What this does is counteract the intrashop drop. You can see a demonstration of this here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19509-DIY-thermofilter-build-ideas&p=236168#post236168


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've started doing the steam blip since installing my pid. It certainly makes a difference to the temp drop during the shot.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks majnu will give that thread a read! Certainly has helped having the temperature visible, can't wait to get a PID installed


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Finley said:


> Thanks majnu will give that thread a read! Certainly has helped having the temperature visible, can't wait to get a PID installed


What the PID will help with is temperature stabilization and give a pre-set temperature to start with. Some beans work better with lower temps so setting a lower value will help tremendously. But my philosophy is that your taste buds should overrule any analytic way of doing things. A member at Home Barista doesn't have a PID and uses your method to record temps.


----------

